# is it good idea to split my cockatiels?



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

hi there.. 
how r u guys doin?
i hv 2 cockatiels and i was thinking of splitting them.. is it a good idea

many thanx


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is there a reason for splitting them? 

If you're going to at least keep their cages side by side so they still have each others company. There will be a lot of flock calling if they've been together for awhile.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was going to ask that too.

Welcome to TC


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Is there a reason for splitting them?
> 
> If you're going to at least keep their cages side by side so they still have each others company. There will be a lot of flock calling if they've been together for awhile.


the reason why i want to split them is that one of them (kiwi the female) is friendly while the male (oscar) is not that friendly so i heard that some owners buy only one so the bird can interact with him more

they hv been together for almost 5 months (previous owner told me)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would wait and see  Mabey the male will see that you are not going to harm them. When he sees you with Kiwi. Here are a few links that may help  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-breeders/bird-experts/linda-rubin/bond-with-second-cockatiel.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I would wait and see  Mabey the male will see that you are not going to harm them. When he sees you with Kiwi. Here are a few links that may help  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-breeders/bird-experts/linda-rubin/bond-with-second-cockatiel.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx



thank u very much for the links.. kiwi is a darling when she outside the cage she's like a piece of a mango (i love mango  )


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

It is up to you if you want to split them. You could work with them individually otherwise. Do they preen each other, eat out of the same bowl. sit close? If so then they are bonded but being next to each other hopefully will work. If not, the job will be easier. Take the bird to a neutral small space, maybe clip wings to facilitate training and bonding with you with lots of positive reinforcement for little steps made.


----------

